# Quick and dirty extended forks



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

This one was made out of some PVC plumbing pipe I had lying around after a project.

I just wanted to experiment with extended forks the easiest way.

The bands are looped through paracord through the front Tee, and are shot OTT. It shoots quite hard for the pull, I want to get into extended forks more this summer. I have a bum shoulder and like light pulls.

I learned a VERY important safety lesson with this one. If the grip slips in your hand, the front forks come back at your face. Fortunately I wasn't hurt, and immediately added the lanyard, which makes it more steady anyway.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good Zombie Apocalypse build!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you have any trouble with that pvc flexing?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Angle the handle back towards you when you build your next one and it won't slip out of your hand any more.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

It does not flex in the slightest. This stuff is strong in compression. I put my whole weight (184 pounds) on the end with barely a detectable flex. In bending it's a bit more flexible. I put my weight on the handle and there's some curve developing.

I don't think I could bend it with any band I could pull. I just looked, apparently I used 7x2 light bands with a set of heavier ones at the fork. It pulls very light and shoots hard. I'll have to get out the chrony sometime. Problem is my basement is converted to fluourescent so I need to build a light set for the chrony to work.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

M_J said:


> Angle the handle back towards you when you build your next one and it won't slip out of your hand any more.


I might have described it poorly. It didn't slip out of the hand, it pivoted around the handle and the end came back at me. PVC is slippery stuff, I would probably wrap it in paracord if I shot it a lot.


----------

